# Magic Mirror Digital Puppet



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

I've posted a video of my Magic Mirror Digital Puppet on YouTube. Here is the link...






I built this for our annual neighborhood children's Halloween party. It was a big hit. I ran it for almost 2 hours straight. I captured about 45 minutes of raw video that I edited down to few excerpts.

I originally planned to use extruded foam for the front panels (cut and painted with a brick pattern), however, I quickly realized these projects take a lot more time than you originally plan. In the end, I used Scene Setter to cover the front panels. I'm planning to finish the foam panels for 2008 and make a few other upgrades.

A special thanks to Nephilim for the creation and distribution of the digital puppet software.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Looks good nice job.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Are you behind the facade the entire time or somewhere else at the party?


----------



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

Yes, I was the "man behind the curtain" throughout the party. It was a quite a job. I had 2 laptops (one to run the digital puppet & one to view the webcam that was mounted on top of the facade to see the children out front), a karaoke machine hooked up to an amp to produce the background music & echoed voice, and a fog machine to send a blast of smoke down the chute before I dropped the candy.

After the first 15 to 20 minutes, I had the process down pretty well, however, there were a few times when I was hitting the keys on the wrong laptop and the puppets mouth wasn't moving while I was talking.

I'm planning a couple of upgrades for next year to make it easier to transport and operate.

Planned upgrades:
1) Hinges w/ removable pins: The three panels have door hinges to hold them together. This gives me the flexibility to position the MM to fit different locations. It also allowed me to fold up the three sections into a 4' x 8' space for transporting (will fit in the back of my SUV). However, if I can easily detach the two side panels, it will be lighter and easier to move versus all at once.
2) Headset microphone: I had a handheld microphone for my daughter's karaoke machine. If I use a headset mic, that will free up one of my hands for other tasks.
3) Voice changing software: With this, I could use the 2nd laptop (that displays the webcam) to generate the background music and voice thus eliminating the need for the karoke machine.
4) Foam board for front brick pattern: The scene setter worked as a last resort, however, it would look much better with a foam board pattern on the front.
5) Fog machine plumbing: I used a washing machine drain hose to connect my fog machine to the candy chute. It worked very well in the morning when I was setting up, however, I wasn't aware that it was collecting condensation/fog juice inside the hose that eventually limited the amount of fog that was coming down the chute. During my initial tests, I was producing a pretty good cloud of fog. As you can see in the video, by the time I was live, the fog was hit and miss.
6) Candy Chute: I used a dryer vent and a simple wood box for the "candy delivery system". Next year, I would like to have a more elaborate/decorative system.

All in all, it worked out pretty well. No fatal issues and the kids loved it.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

wow that was really cool
Are you nicer cuz its little kids?
you could do some scarey stuff witht hat!!
GREAT jOB


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

What a great project Dr. Frank ! ! I think that everyone will want to try this effect...I know that I do. A big thanks to you and Nephilim for the brain work. Can you give us some more details?


----------



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

Lilly said:


> wow that was really cool
> Are you nicer cuz its little kids?
> you could do some scarey stuff witht hat!!
> GREAT jOB


Thanks Lilly...yes, I was being extra nice. Our cabana was split into two sections. Half for my Magic Mirror and the other half for a haunted house. The Magic Mirror was a milder alternative for the younger children who were too scared to go into the haunted house.


----------



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

beelce said:


> What a great project Dr. Frank ! ! I think that everyone will want to try this effect...I know that I do. A big thanks to you and Nephilim for the brain work. Can you give us some more details?


Thanks beelce!

There is a great How-To on the ImaginEERIEing website that I used to build mine. If you have any specific questions about it, let me know.

http://homepage.mac.com/nephilim/imagineerieing/magic_mirror.html


----------

